# Wouldn't this make an interesting conversion.



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Challenger based.




























HHP kit is $16,395 to $41,461 depending on how many options you click. Evidently it wasn't as popular with the reviewer as the Sox and Martin 2011 conversion...



















RRR makes the decals, and AW Release 8 gives you the X-Traction car....


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

the wing cars are SWEET. interesting how they applied that to the Challenger, which never had the wing even in the '70s. i love retro conversions... if i'm not mistaken, someone is doing a Firebird kit for the Camaro, too. i wish they would come up with a Cougar conversion for the Mustang... i've seen a couple done in Photoshop and they are phenomenal...

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great! But you guys should have been there back in the day. Yeah, I'm an antique. :freak: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Not a fan of the wing conversion, sorry, but the Sox & Martin convo looks killer. Chrysler really should pop off a few "Chrysler Cudas" before they go belly up for good.

It's funny but I have the Sox & Martin conversion pics saved on my drive too, and an AW Challenger body sitting at the ready . . . good call Pete. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Love the Sox & Martin conversion. And the original, too! Conversion could use the blue tint headlights... they're kind of a signature item that subtly triggers Sox & Martin brand in your mind.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Coooooooool Pete,

Thanks for posting these pictures up....digging both the wing and the SOX cars.

Bob...I wanna be rich...zilla


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

ParkRNDL said:


> the wing cars are SWEET. interesting how they applied that to the Challenger, which never had the wing even in the '70s.


That's because Dodge didn't have the foresight to do a Charger in a 2 door version. Unfortunate for us, great for local police departments that now have a Hemi that can hold 2 bad guys. 

The Challenger has been the focus of a couple of builders, I got to watch the movie about Richard Petty a few weeks ago on CMT, and they featured the Petty Challenger his shop is doing now.










Just so you know this isn't a simple paint and bolt on conversion like Dodge did with their 'Shelby' line of crappy cars, vans and pickups in the 1990's, Petty's shop does a complete tear down, paints all the parts in various colors of Petty Blue and then packs as much supercharger as can possibly fit under the hood on a Buddy Arrington built engine.










If I'm reading the website right the drive away price is under $40K for the package using your own 2010 Challenger mule, which would make it quite a bargain compared to what it's collectors value would be. The Barrett-Jackson auction recently sold their s/n 02 car at $130K. And only 43 will be made.

http://www.pettychallenger.com

...here's a parting shot to consider...


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Make that parting shot in 1/64. Perfect for the slot track.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I was thinking a Carrera 1/32nd scale myself. Even though I don't race that scale I think it would do it the most justice in scale.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Definitely better in 1/32, but I'm 1/32-free, so I'm way more excited for a valiant attempt in 1/64th. I'm thinking it'd be similar in form to the BMW 320 turbo AFX car, but with the precision and detail of the AFX Ferrari 312PB. Also, the bulk and height that the basic Chrysler 300 platform that the Challenger tries to disguise (and does pretty well) seems to be well suited to an AFX dimension chassis. And, uh, you know... I just want it. It would be sooo cool.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I dig that Road Runner. I saw that Trans Am conversion and it is sweet!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Here's another supercharged conversion, about $20K over MSRP. Comes in white with gold stripes too.










Enterprise Rent-a-car actually rents Challengers here, along with the Camaro R/S and Mustang GT convertible. I wonder what the supplimental insurance is for those.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Always love the HURST tagage cars!!!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm a sucker for a Hurst edition, too. From H/O's (especially the outrageous '69) to 300's to all the Hurst tagged Poncho's, GTO to SSJ GP... I love 'em.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

oooOOOoooo, Linda Vaughn!!


----------

